# Nowitness



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Where this if you are a nowitness

Made by me


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

just gave me an idea for a wallpaper


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, hey Mavs SMs lets wear these across the board

Haha


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

more like Howitness.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

In Dallas, it's all about Dirk then Howard


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> more like Howitness.


Not really, Dirk has been mr clutch the entire playoffs. Mr game 7


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yeah, hey Mavs SMs lets wear these across the board
> 
> Haha


Whats with you and trying to start trends across BBB?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

11 points. 

Ugh. :brokenhea


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

50 points the next game, uhh he should have pulled 51..

But then he choked


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dallas-mavs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25619&highlight=nowitness


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That's all the past.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

maybe for you


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> maybe for you


Still the past, now gotta wait for next year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This team's gonna have to gel around Dirk (even more) if we're gonna get a parade.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> This team's gonna have to gel around Dirk (even more) if we're gonna get a parade.


Didn't the city already plan a parade?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Was Nowitness an option for the slogan?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://mavgear.com/detail.aspx?ID=1423


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This is a horrible slogan that really only reminds me of Lebron...It seems to piggy backish...we can come up with something better thats actually all our own...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> It seems to piggy backish...we can come up with something better thats actually all our own...


Yes, I agree. Although, I have to give props to whoever though of it, because it is clever. It might remind you of Lebron, but I kind of see it as a mockery towards him.. in the fact they altered it to meet someone elses name...get it?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...we can come up with something better thats actually all our own...


Big D  irk ?


----------

